# need help with mufflers



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

i have an 05. it had cherry bombs on it and resonators removed when i bought it. it sounded great. i just installed the obx long tube headers with the cats and it was way to loud. went to the local muffler shop today and they thought flowmasters would quiet it down. told them go ahead and do it. now its even louder. wtf. anyone know of any mufflers that will quiet it down a little. i want to be able to hear it but i dont want tickets. im looking to get the same sound it had with the stock manifolds and cats.
thanks in advance.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i would say magnaflow or corsa would tone it down, or use magnaflow mufflers and by the stock resonators.


----------



## RalphieBoyGTO (May 19, 2010)

2004goat said:


> i would say magnaflow or corsa would tone it down, or use magnaflow mufflers and by the stock resonators.


:agree

-depends what kind of flowmaster was put on, if it was the 10 series or single chamber flowmaster it'll be loud, flowmasters have two or three chamber mufflers or "quieter" mufflers. However magnaflows, corsa or even borla will quiet them down and give a good tone...all depends on the actual muffler

Check the flowmaster muffler page:
http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/index.php?cat=1


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

Ended up putting aftermarket resonators in and keeeping the flowmasters. Sounds great now.


----------



## RalphieBoyGTO (May 19, 2010)

Tmpowdercoating said:


> Ended up putting aftermarket resonators in and keeeping the flowmasters. Sounds great now.


Sweet! I personally like the sound and tone of flowmaster, had super 40's on my 98 mustang GT, and now have super 44's on my 06 gto.


----------



## warriors43 (Mar 29, 2010)

how do you like those obx long tubes. im looking at getting a pair for my '04


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i have stainless Borla on my 05, its nice and quiet till you get on it, then it gets very loud. i can talk in my car and hear the person next to me, and when its idleing in my driveway, i can barely hear it from in the house (nice for leaving for work at 430am, don't wake the neighbors)


----------

